# R.I.P. Foxie



## foxiesummer

It's with great sadness that I have had my beloved beagle Foxie PTS this morning. She had cancer of the spleen. She was at the vets last night to have an ear cleaned out and was fine. However during the night she became unwell. She had just turned 12. Foxie and her







sister Summer were my avatar for a while. Summer was only five when she died of stomach cancer. I've had 46 beagles over the years, mostly rescues. Foxie will be my last one. I am having her cremated and her ashes will be scattered with mine, when the time comes, in the nature reserve she loved. She had an eye removed some years ago and a cataract on the other eye meant she was bind for about three weeks until they operated on the cataract. It's thanks to the vets at the VetVision eye hospital in Penrith for their care.


----------



## Lurcherlad

So very sad to hear this news 

Run free dear Foxie

Sorry for your loss 

Take care x


----------



## MilleD

So sorry for your loss. RIP Foxie. 

Look after yourself x


----------



## kimthecat

Im sorry to hear this. Run Free, Foxie.


----------



## Happy Paws2

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## tyg'smum

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Summercat

Lovely looking girls. Rest easy Foxie.


----------



## Boxer123

So sorry x


----------



## cheekyscrip

So sorry, just seen it.

Hugs.


----------



## Mistys Mum

She is so sweet, sorry for your loss, it's horrible isn't it )-:


----------



## Kittynanna

Really sorry for your loss.


----------

